# Freehand portrait drawing, 3 hours work



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

How is it people? One of my best #portraitdrawing , it took me 3 hours to finish this work. I do such pencil portraits just to get the resemblance right. I have done more than 1000 portraits just for the sake of practice. How is the likeness ? Please share your thoughts.


----------



## prburkhardt (9 mo ago)

Wow that is great, I wish I could draw people. I tried several times even copying drawing and never works out.


----------



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

prburkhardt said:


> Wow that is great, I wish I could draw people. I tried several times even copying drawing and never works out.


Thank you. I have been practicing this for a while like 12 years.


----------



## prburkhardt (9 mo ago)

All I can say is practice makes perfect.


----------



## Lucian (Nov 1, 2021)

Great portraits! Congratulations! 😀

I have a question.

I noticed in your drawing tutorials from your blog, you don't divide the face with lines like they teach in portrait drawing courses.

Most portrait drawing tutorials I've seen (both videos and books) teach people to draw the shape of the head, then divide it with a horizontal line into two. That line is where the eyes will be. Then the lower part of the face is divided into three to define where the nose and lips are... etc.

So my question is: how do you get the proportions right without any lines? 🤔


----------



## Kyaravg0901 (9 mo ago)

ramyasadasivam said:


> How is it people? One of my best #portraitdrawing , it took me 3 hours to finish this work. I do such pencil portraits just to get the resemblance right. I have done more than 1000 portraits just for the sake of practice. How is the likeness ? Please share your thoughts.
> 
> View attachment 68446


Wauw that's really beautiful!!


----------

